# 55gal planted



## braindoc77 (May 30, 2011)

Here are a couple of photos of my 55 gallon planted tank. I used silicone sealant to glue those rocks to the back wall, then tied ferns to them.

Bringing in this fish stock slowly ('cause I think my last tank wipe was due to overhasty stocking). Currently 5 giant danios, 7 neon tetras, 5 trilineatus corys, and 6 nerite snails.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

looks really cool, like what you did what everthing the driftwood and rocks on hte glass its really cool
Rob


----------

